# Deodexing .902?



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can someone point me in the right direction to deodex the. 902 update. 
I have searched the interwebs but not sure if xultimate or some of the other sites i checked were safe to use.
Any info would be helpful.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Development section at mydroidworld. Droidjunk posted a deodexing script.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/index.php?/topic/10373-[MOD]-5.9.902-Deodexer-(most-likely-soak-test-file)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

